# DFW Herf Monday 8/25



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

For our end of month on Monday August 25th herf, we're back up at Stafford and Jones in Richardson...NE corner of Plano and Campbell Roads. We'll gather in the lounge starting around 5pm and go until.....
Of course S&J will have cigar specials for us and Leslie will be serving us in the lounge. See yall there.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

*Dallas Herf Monday 8/25*

For our end of month on Monday August 25th herf, we're back up at Stafford and Jones in Richardson...NE corner of Plano and Campbell Roads. We'll gather in the lounge starting around 5pm and go until.....
Of course S&J will have cigar specials for us and Leslie will be serving us in the lounge. See yall there.


----------

